

Eric Schmidt Repeatedly Interrupts Female US CTO at SXSW - foobarqux
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/03/16/thoughts-on-gender-equality-in-tech-interrupted/?mod=WSJBlog

======
Joky
I'm not sure what to take from that, is he interrupting more because she's a
woman or would he do the same with any other because that's the way he is used
to act?

